# PSG: fatta per Yohan Cabaye



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2014)

Pogba? Pjanic? No,il centrocampo del Paris Saint-Germain riparte da Yohan Cabaye,da tempo uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier League.Il Newcastle ha infatti accettato l'offerta di 24 milioni di euro per il francese classe '86,che nei prossimi giorni raggiungerà quindi Parigi.


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2014)

Potevano rinnovare a Matuidi invece di spendere 24 milioni per sto coso. Che scemi a Parigi.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potevano rinnovare a Matuidi invece di spendere 24 milioni per sto coso. Che scemi a Parigi.



Prendiamocelo noi Matuidi!


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendiamocelo noi Matuidi!


Troppo giovine e competitivo. Al massimo prendiamo Thiago Motta (in prestito)


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potevano rinnovare a Matuidi invece di spendere 24 milioni per sto coso. Che scemi a Parigi.



Nah, Cabaye è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier, hanno fatto un grandissimo acquisto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2014)

grande acquisto e prezzo giusto.


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Stufo di questi Sceicchi. Noia mortale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Stufo di questi Sceicchi. Noia mortale.



ma non possono manco comprare nessuno adesso?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

fortissimo, uno dei migliori centrocampisti d'europa..


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potevano rinnovare a Matuidi invece di spendere 24 milioni per sto coso. Che scemi a Parigi.



matuidi e completamente diverso da cabaye.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nah, Cabaye è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier, hanno fatto un grandissimo acquisto


Concordo... davvero un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore sopravvalutato. 24 mln per questo qui è da ridere.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ennesimo acquisto pompato degli sceicchi.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Gennaio 2014)

Verratti-Pogba-Cabaye

Sounds good


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2014)

per rendimento è uno tra i migliori centrocampisti d'europa...24 milioni sono anche pochini forse(alla fin fine è un prezzo giustissimo) pe ril mercato di oggi,per dire non vedo cosa abbia da invidiare a un pjanic che secondo me la roma potrà vendere tranquillamente a 30-35 milioni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2014)

È un prezzo che ci può stare,dai.
È un ottimo centrocampista;solo che in Italia ormai 24 milioni sono un'enormità.

ps: Avevo letto "PSG,è fatta per Yolanthe Cabau"


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ennesimo acquisto pompato degli sceicchi.


Questa volta _"sbatti male"_


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

20 milioni più bonus, tantissimo in effetti


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa volta _"sbatti male"_



Mah secondo me a sto punto potevano tenersi Matuidi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me a sto punto potevano tenersi Matuidi.


Come hanno giò avuto modo di dire gli altri, Cabaye è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier. Non credo andrà a sostituire Matuidi ma Motta.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come hanno giò avuto modo di dire gli altri, Cabaye è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier. Non credo andrà a sostituire Matuidi ma Motta.



Pogba sostituirà Matuidi


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come hanno giò avuto modo di dire gli altri, Cabaye è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Premier. Non credo andrà a sostituire Matuidi ma Motta.



Beh a quel punto ci starebbe. Però ancora non rinnovano al francese...secondo me andrà via a fine stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh a quel punto ci starebbe. Però ancora non rinnovano al francese...secondo me andrà via a fine stagione.


Ovvio e vi scipperanno Pogba


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pogba sostituirà Matuidi



Non è da escludere, io resto convinto che lo venderemo per finanziare il prossimo mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pogba sostituirà Matuidi


Dillo al nostro collega qui sotto


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovvio e vi scipperanno Pogba



Se veramente ci danno dai 75 milioni in su non so se lo chiamerei scippo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se veramente ci danno dai 75 milioni in su non so se lo chiamerei scippo


Vabbè, nel senso che lo acquisteranno, poi voi vi rifarete la squadra e vincerete i prossimi cinque campionati di serie A, così Gonde diventerà il vostro best biggest coach of evah


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, nel senso che lo acquisteranno, poi voi vi rifarete la squadra e vincerete i prossimi cinque campionati di serie A, così Gonde diventerà il vostro best biggest coach of evah



A noi sicuramente non ci fa schifo la prospettiva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A noi sicuramente non ci fa schifo la prospettiva


Ah non ho dubbi, dico le cose come stanno, purtroppo non prevedo un nostro ritorno


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso sono costretto a venderlo al fantacalcio. Miglior cc per rapporto prezzo/rendimento (insieme a Ramsey). Bestemmie


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Adesso sono costretto a venderlo al fantacalcio. Miglior cc per rapporto prezzo/rendimento (insieme a Ramsey). Bestemmie



Prendi Yaya


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prendi Yaya



Cabaye costava 7.2, Tourè costa 10.1. La vedo dura


----------

